
Show HN: Created product in 2 hours and made $90 so far - hodaraadam
I have a cold so I can&#x27;t surf or go out today so decided to come with an idea, make it and ship something in 2 hours.<p>I am happy that after 1 hour of launching I already made $90.<p>The site is <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thebitcoinhat.com" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thebitcoinhat.com</a><p>I created it with carrd.co (no coding), shipping with printfull.com and live tweeted all the creation from idea to launch and is going viral (at least for me).<p>you can read here all the story since the idea to shipping it, to the screenshot of sales (and will live update more sales) 
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;surfcoderepeat&#x2F;status&#x2F;922500909124505600" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;surfcoderepeat&#x2F;status&#x2F;922500909124505600</a><p>Don&#x27;t expect you to buy, actually on the about I put how I create the hats and how much I earn...<p>I created this to get more comfortable with shipping silly&#x2F;crazy ideas fast and be comfortable with embarrassing myself...the crazy thing of the internet is that I made some money too.
======
fiatjaf
This is a nice hack and an interesting experience, so I've upvoted you. But I
don't like the way you write, it sounds like you're falsely apologizing.

I also don't believe you posted this here without expecting to sell some more
hats.

